# city water connection issue



## mgsh (May 10, 2007)

I've opened up my trailer after storing it for the winter.  All seemed ok until I turned on the water pump and noticed that water was spraying out of the connection where I would hook up the city water.  I do know that when I winterized the instructions had me push a small release button inside the city water connector to release some pressure and allow RV antifreeze to go into that line too.  My guess is, I didn't do this step properly and probably damaged how this switch works.  Has anyone experienced this or suggest a solution...maybe I'm left with the only option of replacing the connector with a new one. Any advise would be greatly appreciated.  I called the dealer where I bought my rockwood roo, but they seemed in the dark.  Shawn.


----------



## C Nash (May 10, 2007)

Re: city water connection issue

If I am understanding your post correct the water is spraying out where you hook up the hose when you are not connected to city water.  There is a one way valve it the connector and it is probably stuck.  Hook up to city water and see if it will unstick it.  Some little varmit might have crawled into it so you may need to santizied the system.


----------



## mgsh (May 10, 2007)

Re: city water connection issue

Thanks for the suggestion.  That's something I did try...forgot to mention in the original post.  All works well when I'm hooked up to a water source.  Once I disconnected, that water sprayed out again when the pump was turned on.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (May 11, 2007)

Re: city water connection issue

"noticed that water was spraying out of the connection where I would hook up the city water."

That isn't a "switch" that you pushed, its a one-way valve.  It is designed to stop the exact situation that is now a problem for you.

It is replaceable and readily available, but something has made it stick "open".  Probably the antifreeze.  However, there might also be a "bug" in it.  (Chelse is real good at finding bugs!)

You might be able to fix it simply by hooking up your city water hose and letting water flow through the connection to dissolve the sticky antifreeze.


----------



## C Nash (May 12, 2007)

Re: city water connection issue

Tex, think I might have hit on something. Just fill the tank with bleach and when you drain always park in the same place because the critters can't even cross the ground you disinfected    :laugh:  :laugh:  :disapprove:   JUST KIDDING   
Shawn, might try light tap with a small hammer on the valve.  Hate to give away some of my old mechanical way of repairing but guess I'm not out there no more so it wont hurt.


----------



## Bush70 (May 12, 2007)

Re: city water connection issue

there is an o ring on that white stem you pushed. Sometimes they pop out of the grove. It is an easy fix. Find where the line connects to the back of the valve. Remove the line then take the valve apart. There is a spring in there so don't lose it. I am pretty sure you will find the o-ring is out of the grouve. Put it back on and you are all set.
Good luck


----------



## BarneyS (May 12, 2007)

Re: city water connection issue

I think Bush70 has the answer for you.   To avoid this problem in the future, when you are winterizing, make sure you relieve some of the line pressure by opening an inside faucet for a second before you go outside to push in on the white plastic part of the one way valve.  This is after you take out the screen.  If you do not relieve some pressure, the O ring will be dislodged and cause the problem you are now having.
Barney


----------

